# Intel® Management Engine BIOS Extension (MEBx)  ?



## amdintel (27. Dezember 2010)

*Intel® Management Engine BIOS Extension (MEBx)  ?*

ich hab mal eine Frage:
wo zu soll eigentlich das Intel® Management Engine BIOS Extension (MEBx)
gut sein und komisch mein I7 860 hat dieses Menü vor dem Bios nicht,
mein andere I5 750 hat dieses auch nicht,
aber der PC wo ein I5 650 verbaut ist,

ich kann leider mit der sehr allgemeinen Informationen nichts anfangen.  

kennt sich da wer mit aus und warum sind bei mir in den beiden anderen PCs
860/750 das scheinbar nicht vorhaden ?


----------



## Scorpio78 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Intel® Management Engine BIOS Extension (MEBx)  ?*

Lass mich raten, der wo du MEBx ist nen DELL und die anderen beiden nicht?

Hier ein paar Infos:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/latd630/ge/AMT/MEBX.htm


----------



## amdintel (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Intel® Management Engine BIOS Extension (MEBx)  ?*

bitte kein rum geflame ,
ich habe keinen Dell aber dieses Funktion. 

und warum 



> Die Intel® Management Engine BIOS Extension (MEBx) bietet Optionen auf Plattformebene zum Konfigurieren des Verhaltens der Management Engine (ME)-Plattform. Diese Optionen ermöglichen u. a das Aktivieren und Deaktivieren einzelner Funktionen und das Einrichten von Energieverwaltungskonfigurationen.
> 
> In diesem Abschnitt werden Einzelheiten zu den MEBx-Konfigurationsoptionen und mögliche Einschränkungen beschrieben.
> 
> Änderungen der ME-Konfigurationseinstellungen werden in der MEBx nicht zwischengespeichert. Vielmehr werden sie erst in den nichtflüchtigen ME-Speicher (NVM, Nonvolatile Memory) geschrieben, wenn Sie die MEBx-Anwendung beenden. Folglich werden bei einem MEBx-Absturz die bis zu diesem Punkt vorgenommenen Änderungen NICHT im ME-NVM gespeichert.



wenn man ein normales Bios hat ?
ich weiß nach wie vor nicht wo zu das Gut sein soll MEBx ?
ich dachte erst das es für die eingebaute Grafik Einheit der CPU ist, 
das kann es aber nicht sein ?  das Menü sieht gar nicht danach aus ?


----------



## 4riders_de (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Intel® Management Engine BIOS Extension (MEBx)  ?*

Man nehme den Titel deines Threads, kopiere diesen in Google, wähle die 4. Antwort und man Erhält dieses wundervolle PDF, welches nachdem man es gelesen hat, viele Fragen klärt.

http://www.intel.com/en_US/Assets/PDF/general/ug_Intel_MEBX.pdf

So schwer war das doch nicht, ich wette, das schaffst du beim nächsten mal auch alleine


----------

